
Ask HN: I will automate your processes for free - omneity
Share with me 1-3 processes related to the web that you do regularly, and which you find tedious and would like to automate.<p>I will only pick a handful of projects right now to allow myself to deliver the best value to them. My preference goes to use cases that tick the most boxes of these:<p>- Very repetitive and&#x2F;or high value to you<p>- Well defined processes (you can write down the rules &#x2F; flowchart of what you do precisely, no human judgement should be involved)<p>- Low in complexity<p>- Realistic automations - no AI or ML involved<p>- No internal systems (for now)<p>Please express your wishes (things with the highest impact) , and besides the realistic aspect, do not feel restricted to my preferences.<p>Example use cases:<p>- Synchronize Asana to Google Calendar<p>- Backup data from Airtable or perform some actions based on it<p>- Consolidate data from several sources such as your CRM, your analytics, your Medium statistics and whatnot to a single location such as a spreadsheet or even into a Rest API<p>- Setting up custom alerts based on tweets (if tweet from user X or contains keyword Y and has a positive sentiment send me an email)<p>- Setup follow up rules for emails such as: If user didn&#x27;t login for 10 days send them a reminder &#x2F; survey<p>- Create your own push notification system, and receive custom events (I can hook you up to webhooks or other systems)<p>- Setup a basic slackbot that triggers some API call for example, or receive messages in slack from an arbitrary source<p>- Watch news sources or job boards for keywords or more complex rules, and do whatever you want (receive a notification, store it in the database ..)<p>- Scrape a website (you&#x27;ll need to bring your own captcha service if it&#x27;s required)<p>- Automatically post for you in several platforms using one submission<p>Thank you for your time, hope this will lead to great collaborations :-)
======
zunzun
Would this interfere with the work on your PayPool project in any way?

~~~
omneity
Thank you for asking :-)

PayPool is built on top of this. It's one "niche" that can be served by
automation, that I am testing out.

Now to answer your question, no it shouldn't interfere. The time budget I
allocated for PayPool vs this automation project is separate.

